# petsmart



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

does anyone know if petsmart still has that price match deal?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

call them and see if they do. It cant hurt to try


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i just found out in the chat that they will match their online price and thats what i wanted to know


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea and since that caught on so much they have raised their online prices and limited certain items like i cant no longer get price matched on aquaclear sponge filters on the bigger filters other then the mini


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I wonder if PetCo does too ? Isn't PetCo a sister store to PetSmart ?


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

no and i have called them they won't match there online prices 

nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Ice said:


> I wonder if PetCo does too ? Isn't PetCo a sister store to PetSmart ?


They're competitors.


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

Pet smart matches their price. Call different stores but they all should. I got a skimmer there for 80 dollars online. Brought the paper in and saved 20 dollars.


----------

